# Mini IPC - Hutschienen PC



## GFI (18 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Mini PC, welcher auf einer Hutschiene zu montieren ist (oder professionell im Schaltschrank befestigt werden kann), 
als Betriebssystem sollte Windows XP laufen, der Markt bietet unzählige Produkte, wer hat Erfahrung und kann eine günstige Lösung/Produkt nennen, am besten ohne Harddisk, Lüfterlos, 24 V/DC.

Die Anwendung ist: es werden Daten aus einer SPS gelesen (Ethernet oder serial) und mittel VB - Prg. verarbeitet und zu einem Server versendet.

Grüße GFI


----------



## paula23 (18 November 2010)

Würde ich dir eine Beckhoff Gerät empfehlen. Kannst du als PC und SPS in einem haben, spart die HW-SPS.

Servus.


----------



## paula23 (18 November 2010)

GFI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ....der Markt bietet unzählige Produkte, wer hat Erfahrung und kann eine günstige Lösung/Produkt
> 
> Grüße GFI


 

Günstig soll es sein, im Industriebereich schwer zu finden, es gibt von DELL einen ohne HDD mit ATOM, der ist günstig, aber kein Industriegerät und mit Lüfter.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 November 2010)

GFI schrieb:


> ich suche einen Mini PC, welcher auf einer Hutschiene zu montieren ist (oder professionell im Schaltschrank befestigt werden kann),
> als Betriebssystem sollte Windows XP laufen, der Markt bietet unzählige Produkte, wer hat Erfahrung und kann eine günstige Lösung/Produkt nennen, am besten ohne Harddisk, Lüfterlos, 24 V/DC.



Hallo,

ohne Festplatte macht XP Embedded Sinn, oder?

Schau mal hier

logico-hs: http://www.tci.de/Allgemein.4286.0.0.html


----------



## Lars Weiß (18 November 2010)

Visam hat da auch was ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2010)

*Simatic - Nanobox*

Siemens bringt in Kürze eine kleine Schwester der Microbox heraus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Siemens bringt in Kürze eine kleine Schwester der Microbox heraus.



Ja die hatte ich schon in der Hand, aber dieses
Jahr wird das bestimmt nichts mehr.


----------



## ftp25 (19 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann noch einen B&R APC embedded empfehlen.
Der APC ist für lüfterlosen Betrieb ausgelegt, ist sehr compact gebaut und hat alle gängigen Schnittstellen drauf.

Falls man will, kann man neben Windows auch gleich das SPS Programm drauf laufen lassen.

Schöne Grüße,
ftp25


----------



## Martin L. (19 November 2010)

Hallo GFI,

nutze schon seit Jahren IPC von Advantech, Serie ARK 3380. Die haben ein massives
Alugehäuse (keine Lüfter notwendig), man kann SD-Karten als Festplatten stecken. Als Schnittstellen sind mehrere serielle Ports oder USB verfügbar.


----------



## IBFS (19 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Siemens bringt in Kürze eine kleine Schwester der Microbox heraus.



also ein "*Microböxchen*" 

Ja ohne PC im Schaltschrank kommt man ja heutzutage kaum noch aus.
Hoffenlich läuft da auch XP-Embedded. Das würde ich begrüßen.

Frank


----------



## Turn (25 November 2010)

ftp25 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann noch einen B&R APC embedded empfehlen.
> Der APC ist für lüfterlosen Betrieb ausgelegt, ist sehr compact gebaut und hat alle gängigen Schnittstellen drauf.
> ...


 
Bin ich exakt der selben Meinung: 
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd.../products_111564_DEU_HTML.htm?session_level_1=

SG
Turn


----------



## trinitaucher (25 November 2010)

Was ist mit diesen hier von Beckhoff?:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?embedded_pc/cx5010_cx5020.htm
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?industrial_pc/c6915.htm

von letzterem gibt's auch noch "große Brüder": C692x


----------

